# 530 Login authentication failed



## stevi91 (10. Mai 2012)

Abend zusammen.
Das Thema wurde vermutlich schon mehrfach behandelt, nur leider komm ich einfach niicht zu potte und nach 2 Tagen, mehrfachen neu installationen und co. weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter.

Ich habe einmal nach dieser HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekt Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND und Courier [ISPConfig 3] und nach dieser Anleitung HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] installiert.

Aktuell ist letzteres eingerichtet.

Alles Funktioniert außer die Abfrage vom PW beim FTP.

Das ganze ist auf einem vserver installiert.

Hier noch der Log


> May 10 21:02:58 azupo amavis[5969]: ANTI-SPAM-SA code    loaded
> May 10 21:02:58 azupo amavis[5969]: Unpackers code       loaded
> May 10 21:02:58 azupo amavis[5969]: DKIM code            NOT loaded
> May 10 21:02:58 azupo amavis[5969]: Tools code           NOT loaded
> ...


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen
LG


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2012)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ps aux | grep ftp

Und ist dass ein vserver?

Des weiteren, bist Du sicher dass der FTP User richtig ist? Du musst den Usernamen inkl. Prefix nehmen, so wie er in der Liste der FTP User steht.


----------



## stevi91 (11. Mai 2012)

ja das ganze ist auf einem vserver installiert.

ps aux | grep ftp gibt folgendes aus:



> root      7107  0.0  0.1   3876   772 pts/0    R+   13:10   0:00 grep ftp


Ich habe über ispconfig einen ftp user angelegt.
im filezilla wird der benutzernamer laut log auch aktzeptiert nur das pw nicht


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2012)

Der User wird immer erstmal akzeptiert da er nur in Kombination mit dem Passwort vom FTP Daemon geprüft wird. Checke butte nochmal das mit dem Usernamen was ich oben geschrieben hatte.


----------



## stevi91 (11. Mai 2012)

Doofe Frage: 

Wie kann ich das überprüfen.

Ich kann zwar ein bisschen was aber nicht viel.


----------



## Laubie (11. Mai 2012)

da wo du den ftp-user angelegt hast (unter webseiten -- ftp Benutzer) steht in der Tabelle unter Benutzername der richtige Name.


----------



## stevi91 (11. Mai 2012)

Achso jo xD
Also "fwah1" ist eingetragen


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2012)

Ok. Dann kannst Du den login so debuggen:

How to enable verbose logging in pure-ftpd on Debian Linux « FAQforge


----------



## stevi91 (11. Mai 2012)

Uuii 
 Vielen Dank.

Ich kann mich zumindest schonmal übers iPhone per FTP verbinden.
Am PC werde ich's nachher versuchen und gebe dann nochmal Rückmeldung.

Und vielen dank nochmal 

Edit:

Auf dem PC bzw. in Filezilla funktionierts jetzt auch. Danke


----------

